# Can Pax Tell If You Rate Then Low?



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

Since theoretically a PAX can rate you anytime before their next ride can they tell if you give them a bad rating and retaliate by giving you a bad rating.

So here's the scenario. A PAX rarely uses Uber and you rate them a ONE. They log on for their next ride and their rating has dropped steeply and then they immediately know you rated them low (I know, I know. I'm giving PAX the benefit of the doubt on having at least a moderate amount of intelligence.)

Doesn't this defeat the whole purpose of rating passengers? It's kind of like we are rating them with a gun to our head?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

UberLady10001 said:


> Since theoretically a PAX can rate you anytime before their next ride can they tell if you give them a bad rating and retaliate by giving you a bad rating.
> 
> So here's the scenario. A PAX rarely uses Uber and you rate them a ONE. They log on for their next ride and their rating has dropped steeply and then they immediately know you rated them low (I know, I know. I'm giving PAX the benefit of the doubt on having at least a moderate amount of intelligence.)
> 
> Doesn't this defeat the whole purpose of rating passengers? It's kind of like we are rating them with a gun to our head?


No they don't know before they rate you no matter when they do it. They don't receive the results of your rating until they rate you.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I’m never sure if the paxhole will know that I gave him a shitty rating, so I always let the paxhole know that I’m going to, just because I can.


----------



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)

UberLady10001 said:


> Since theoretically a PAX can rate you anytime before their next ride can they tell if you give them a bad rating and retaliate by giving you a bad rating.
> 
> So here's the scenario. A PAX rarely uses Uber and you rate them a ONE. They log on for their next ride and their rating has dropped steeply and then they immediately know you rated them low (I know, I know. I'm giving PAX the benefit of the doubt on having at least a moderate amount of intelligence.)
> 
> Doesn't this defeat the whole purpose of rating passengers? It's kind of like we are rating them with a gun to our head?


A week after the ride we can see if our rating dropped. If you were our only trip then we know it was you. I've never waited that long to rate a driver so don't know if we can wait til then to rate you. But I have had trips where I didn't rate the driver at all and could still see if there was a change in my rating a week after the trip. We NEVER see individual ratings from drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLady10001 said:


> Since theoretically a PAX can rate you anytime before their next ride can they tell if you give them a bad rating and retaliate by giving you a bad rating.
> 
> So here's the scenario. A PAX rarely uses Uber and you rate them a ONE. They log on for their next ride and their rating has dropped steeply and then they immediately know you rated them low (I know, I know. I'm giving PAX the benefit of the doubt on having at least a moderate amount of intelligence.)
> 
> Doesn't this defeat the whole purpose of rating passengers? It's kind of like we are rating them with a gun to our head?


They can sense your AURA !

Do Dogs Growl when you walk by ?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

If you down rate them it takes them 7 days to find out


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> If you down rate them it takes them 7 days to find out


They will KNOW before you Touch your phone !


----------

